# Rotary valve engine II



## crankshafter (Aug 6, 2008)

This is an attempt to upload a video from my cellphone.
This is a video of my RV engine. Started on the building of it last fall and I make it a runner 
in january. This is my 2'nd runner. The first one, a Wobbler of my own design, I did buildt when I was a kid, 13years old. Some years back ;D. And it runs on steam, from a boiler of my own design. As I remember, no saftey-valve  . I am sorry it do not exist longer :'(.
Ok guy's and Ralph here is the video.


----------

